# [Duda] Tengo la posibilidad de hacer un curso de electrónica en verano



## Jackerst (Jun 1, 2010)

Tengo la posibilidad de hacer un curso intensivo de electrónica este Verano, y tengo 2 opciones por ahora:
-Curso de electrónica analógica 
-Curso de electrónica digital

pero no sé cual elegir.
Me gustaría elegir la que más conocimientos me dé para diseñar circuitos (ya se que los dos me dan conocimientos obligatorios, pero busco diseñar "circuitos de tiempo libre").

Os lo agradecería muchíiisimo.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 1, 2010)

Jackerst dijo:


> ...la que más conocimientos me dé para diseñar circuitos (ya se que los dos me dan conocimientos obligatorios, pero busco diseñar "circuitos de tiempo libre").


Pongámoslo en otros términos para que se entienda mi pregunta: Si fueran cursos de plástica y uno enseñara a pintar con óleo y el otro a esculpir mármol, ¿Cómo elegir el que más te conviene?

Ambos tienen una parte básica que te sirve para lo mismo, pero sin saber a qué tipo de circuitos te orientás, difícil opinar algo más. Más todavía sin ver los programas de cada uno.

En mi opinión, analógica primero, digitales después (ojo, que lo que enseña uno de los cursos seguramente el otro no lo explica).


Saludos


----------



## Jackerst (Jun 1, 2010)

ok, muchas gracias por la respuesta
voy a optar por la analógica, pues veo muchos de digital en inet pero no tantos de analógica. Además, hay cosas que no comprendo tanto de analógica que de digital, y como soy programador, he visto cosas de digital que me se me parecen bastante, pero la analógica no tanto xd.

Muchas gracias


----------

